# More reviews



## Young04 (Oct 14, 2005)

It seems that some additional reviews are starting to trickle in. The positives seem to be, among other things, space and good driving dynamics. Some are reporting road noise/wind noise issues though. I came across this which gives me some concern:

Quietness with its 20-inch tires is poor on many road surfaces. When you find that elusive stretch of absolutely smooth asphalt, quietness is superb. On rougher road surfaces you cannot carry on a conversation.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/george...s-crossover-hits-mark-or-doesnt/#748ee5e7148b


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

And the quote around body lean, and not being "particularly exciting"


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

I read this last night too and so far only this review is the one comment regarding road noise. Could be sh** tires from the factory. I zoomed into a few images to see the 20s are Continental Contitrac. Quick google search shows that these aren't the most expensive tires, but I didn't bother to check any reviews regarding road noise. However there are a lot of new tires and tech out there which give a soften ride or reduce road noise (although that only helps when we are at a time when you want to replace your tires)

Regarding inability to carry on a conversation I find that hard to believe. I have ridden on a lot of different cars and if anything it was wind noise or engine growl that would drown out the conversation. Seeing its the only comment so far, id love to see a decibel reading in comparison to others in the class. 

Again, trying to be unbiased here - but there are also a couple video reviews posted (and one where the guy is driving on those same roads in Texas) and I feel like I am able to hear him and his passenger perfectly fine. As the saying goes, opinions are like a**holes - everyone has one


----------



## Young04 (Oct 14, 2005)

jkopelc said:


> I read this last night too and so far only this review is the one comment regarding road noise. Could be sh** tires from the factory. I zoomed into a few images to see the 20s are Continental Contitrac. Quick google search shows that these aren't the most expensive tires, but I didn't bother to check any reviews regarding road noise. However there are a lot of new tires and tech out there which give a soften ride or reduce road noise (although that only helps when we are at a time when you want to replace your tires)
> 
> Regarding inability to carry on a conversation I find that hard to believe. I have ridden on a lot of different cars and if anything it was wind noise or engine growl that would drown out the conversation. Seeing its the only comment so far, id love to see a decibel reading in comparison to others in the class.
> 
> Again, trying to be unbiased here - but there are also a couple video reviews posted (and one where the guy is driving on those same roads in Texas) and I feel like I am able to hear him and his passenger perfectly fine. As the saying goes, opinions are like a**holes - everyone has one


I agree with your bit about people being entitled to an opinion. Obviously, everyone who is looking at one should drive one for him or herself and make a decision that is right for that individual. Things like road noise and wind noise are also subjective and can vary from person to person. But I am not finding many reviews in this latest batch that is extolling its quietness. Here is another one commenting on wind noise:

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/auto/2018-volkswagen-atlas/preview/#ftag=COS-05-10aaa0j

Another about it likely being louder than the Highlander or Explorer:

http://www.autoblog.com/2017/04/06/2018-volkswagen-atlas-first-drive-review/


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice review with emphasis below on the engine:

https://www.slashgear.com/2018-vw-atlas-first-drive-a-7-seater-suv-to-dethrone-explorer-06481067/

Volkswagen’s route of choice didn’t prove demanding with any arduous terrain or troublesome weather. Instead, I stuck with either the Normal or Dynamic drive modes, and with the standard 8-speed transmission in either Drive or Sport. VW expects most Atlas buyers to go for the V6 when it hits dealerships in May – indeed, the four-cylinder won’t arrive until around August – and it’s an engine that suits the SUV well.

Pick-up is smooth but insistent, and the lack of engine noise in Normal drive mode belies how eager the Atlas can be. Keeping up in highway traffic isn’t an issue; nor is that all-important 50+ mph surge for overtaking. In fact, long stretches of road are the Atlas’ forte, with precise steering that quickly brings the wheel back to center rather than tramlining across ill-kept asphalt.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Opposite perspective on wind noise 

https://www.slashgear.com/2018-vw-atlas-first-drive-a-7-seater-suv-to-dethrone-explorer-06481067/

At speed there’s a little wind noise in the cabin, though VW tells me it’s working on tweaking the side mirror design to iron that out. Road noise, despite the 20-inch wheels, is also minimal. In general, it’s a peaceful and comfortable place. Entry-level S and S Launch Model cars get cloth seats; SE, SE Technology, and SEL get leatherette; if you want actual leather, you’ll need the SEL Premium.


Just goes to prove what was stated above, everyone needs to drive on for themselves


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Another perspective on driving dynamics

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018-volkswagen-atlas-sel-review-first-drive/

The SEL Premium is only available with the V-6 engine and all-wheel drive and our tester was also fitted with 20-inch wheels. It conducted itself well during our drive and we were especially impressed with the Atlas’ road-handling and almost sporty feel, which caused us immediately to think of Mazda’s CX-9 as perhaps the only other vehicle in this class with such agile road manners. On tighter sections of test route, the Atlas seemed to shrink around the driver, making it feel almost a class smaller than it actually is – a good thing.

4Motion-equipped vehicles have four driving modes: Onroad, Snow, Offroad, and Custom Offroad. We didn’t get a chance to experience the last three, but did toggle between settings within Onroad mode which include Normal, Sport, and Eco selections along with a customizable Individual setting. Steering feel is a touch light in Normal mode but firms up nicely in Sport; the same setting also affects shift maps and throttle tip-in, making the Atlas feel nicely responsive. No shift paddles are available even in this upper trim, but the gearlever can be slotted over to a manual setting where shifts up and down are executed quickly with a tap of the lever.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/volkswagen/atlas/2018/2018-volkswagen-atlas-first-drive-review/


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/cars/volkswagen/atlas/2018/2018-volkswagen-atlas-first-drive-review/


Some gold in this one:

"Thankfully the VR6 sounds better than any of the V-6s in this class, and it’s commendably smooth and quiet in its operation. The sole transmission, an eight-speed automatic supplied by Aisin, shifts smoothly, but a huge gap between second and third gears leaves the Atlas without an ideal passing gear when you need it most—in the 45–65-mph range. And fuel economy isn’t a strong suit, with preliminary EPA mileage estimates at just 17/23 mpg city/highway for the all-wheel-drive six-cylinder Atlas.

At highway speeds, the VW’s cabin is suitably quiet with occasional wind noise as the only real nuisance. The ride quality is excellent—aided by a long 117.3-inch wheelbase—though big bumps can send structural jitters through the cabin. Cornering grip is good, and the Atlas will use all four tires as it approaches its handling limit. Proof, in some distant way, that it uses the same basic architecture as a GTI? Sort of."


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Probably the most comprehensive review - actually 2 reviews from the car connection (which almost contradict each other in some areas):

http://www.thecarconnection.com/new...atlas-first-drive-super-sized#image=100598453

http://www.thecarconnection.com/overview/volkswagen_atlas_2018

Overall 6/10 broken down as follows:

Style: 6 IMO we've known from the start that style is subjective - you either like or don't like the looks
Comfort/Quality: 8 High marks for comfort and space but gets knocked for the interior plastics
Features: 5 They actually praise the Atlas for everything it has - but I think it gets knocked down as not every feature is at lower trims. IMO that is why you have different trim levels so you pay for what you get and of course unlike rivals who have had years to adapt every year, the Atlas will also re-package itself over time as well
Performance: 6 (Master of little but short on faults)
Safety: NA
Fuel Economy: 5 Probably not surprised here and as the review suggests, the diesel was probably the ace up its sleeve to achieve 30mpg

So in comparison to the main rivals:

Explorer: 6.7/10
Style: 6 (as always is subjective)
Comfort: 7
Features: 9 ( I find this strange as I have rented an explorer and don't feel it offers anything more than the Atlas. Even the top line trim for the explorer costs more but their digital dash lacks the functionality of what is found in the Atlas)
Performance: 7 (its getting a higher rating due to the 3 engine choices and turbos - whereas the Atlas only has one engine to rate)
Safety: 6
Fuel Econ: 5

Pilot: 7.5/10
Style: 7 (as always is subjective and IMO this is more bland than the Ex and the Atlas - so go figure)
Comfort: 9 (it gets high marks for its interior :screwy
Features: 8 ( 5 USBs, DVD entertainment)
Performance: 6
Safety: 9 (high scores for crash data and inexpensive safety options. Funny taking a read of all safety features, it has everything the Atlas has except no mention of the surround view camera)
Fuel Econ: 6

Highlander: 7/10
Style: 6 (as always is subjective)
Comfort: 8 (high marks for the front seats and interior materials)
Features: 8 ( I don't see anything unique here and only on the highest limited platinum model do you get pano roof, surround view camera. Even LED accent lights are not standard and the base Atlas comes with those plus LED headlights)
Performance: 5
Safety: 9 (high scores for Toyota safety suite which is standard)
Fuel Econ: 6

Anyway - long winded review, but definitely a lot of subjectivity in all the categories. Although we are rated lowest, I think there is definitely some numbers that could be argued. Again as it has been said many times, everyone needs to test drive and form their own opinion.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2017/04/2018-volkswagen-atlas-first-drive-critical-mass/

Outward visibility is quite good; the A-pillars seem especially thin, minimizing blind spots. The eight-inch touchscreen infotainment system — a development of the MIB II system seen elsewhere throughout VW — is improved over the unit I tried in the Golf SportWagen in December. The screen itself is much more responsive, with more defined buttons and fewer phantom button presses.

Built in Volkswagen’s Chattanooga factory, the Atlas makes use of the MQB platform that underpins several VWs, including the Passat and Golf. The versatility of MQB is quite remarkable.

The Atlas, while obviously neither a sports car nor a hot hatch, rewards brisk driving with a solid, well-damped platform that turns in beautifully with relatively minimal body roll.

The chipseal two-lanes I encountered did reveal a good bit of road noise. Naturally, the higher-spec SEL Premium with 20-inch tires was noisier than the SE trim, shod with 18-inch rubber. The better pavement on the interstate made a difference from below. Higher speeds — say, over 50 mph — highlighted some wind noise from the A-pillar, though not enough to require a change in stereo volume.

Under the hood is a familiar powerplant: Volkswagen’s venerable 3.6-liter VR6, as also found in the Passat and Touareg. Here, it produces 276 horsepower and 266 lb-ft of torque, and is up to the task of motivating the 4,502 pound, all-wheel-drive Atlas briskly. Both the VR6 and the coming 2.0-liter turbo four-cylinder (235 hp, 258 lb-ft) are mated to an eight-speed automatic transmission.

The standard, fuel saving, start-stop feature is perhaps the least intrusive system I’ve yet experienced. Most vehicles tend to shudder to a rattling start when so equipped. Not so in the Atlas, which smoothly, seamlessly starts with barely a sound.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-atlas-first-drive-review


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

One more review. This one highlights a few features in different detail. Mainly the sport mode, rest mode for climate (which I always thought that button was just an "all stop" button and the customization of the display. 

Enjoy

https://www.kbb.com/car-news/all-th...tlas-36l-vr6-4motion-first-review/2100004076/


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The most comprehensive review yet


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Saabkyle04's review.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

capclassicv2 said:


> Saabkyle04's review.


Can't say I'm a big fan of this guys review style. He's rather wooden and he mainly bombards you with obscure techie stats that the vast majority of potential customers don't care to know or understand. And btw 1 of the stats that is relevant he got wrong. It's 198.3" in length not 190.3". It would have been nice to have more drivetime in the review and hear about acceleration, handling and overall driving impression.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Then you'll probably want Alex on Autos to review it. (I don't believe he has yet). He details and rates performance and handling stats and keeps feature content brief. Saabkyle04 is mostly features and details outside of the typical drive and voice over most reviewers do. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Yea he is pretty good. Unfortunately do not see it in his list of upcoming reviews.

However did notice an interesting road noise comparison from his site. Interesting that the lowest score (in dBs at 50 mph)) was 66 with the highest at 74.5 (with the 4 VWs from 69.5 to 72). So unless if the Atlas far exceeds the range on the page below (and we'll never know unless actually measured) i'd say it would fare pretty normal. However, keep in mind the dB scale is logarithmic - so every 10dB increase represents a 10 fold increase

http://alexonautos.com/cabin-noise/

Limited data, but tried to highlight a couple of the Atlas competitors:

2016	Ford	Explorer Platinum	71dB
2014	Jeep	Cherokee Limited 3.6L	68.5dB

And a couple luxury offerings:

2015	Infiniti	QX60 Hybrid	67dB
2015	Acura	MDX	69dB


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/volkswagen/volkswagen-atlas-2018-1.2847537


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

*more review*


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.thedrive.com/new-cars/9083/the-2018-volkswagen-atlas-finally-solves-vws-america-problem


----------



## GrantB (Feb 19, 2000)

Hey new joiner, you with VW of Canada marketing? Just wondering. Apologies if I am wrong, see you at Stampede......


----------

